# Procesador de laptop y de pc son iguales el soket ??



## panama1974 (Jul 13, 2011)

Hola ,la duda es que si el modulo de retencion de el procesador de una laptop y el de una pc son iguales ? por ejemplo una de escritorio tenga un core duo digamos soket 775   y una laptop tenga core duo  pero que tipo de soket tiene la laptop ? en las tiendas de computo solo se ven proocesadores para pc y no se ve ningun procesador para laptop , o es que en la laptop viene el procesador ya integrado, salu2.


----------



## Ferdinando12 (Jul 13, 2011)

La respuesta es NO, no son iguales los socket y no hay modulo de retención en las portátiles.
Las portatiles traen los microprocesadores soldados, solo las muy viejas, algunas, traían un zocalo.


----------



## panama1974 (Jul 13, 2011)

Gracias por la respuesta , eso lo inmagine pero queria salir de duda ,es que adquiri una dell vostro y trae un celeron doble nucleo y pensaba comprar un pentiun doble nucleo e instalarselo , salu2.


----------



## Ratmayor (Jul 13, 2011)

Ferdinando12 dijo:


> La respuesta es NO, no son iguales los socket y no hay modulo de retención en las portátiles.


Pues te equivocas, los laptops si usan socket, claro, las que usan procesadores serios como los Centrino 2 Duo (Version movil del Core 2 Duo) o el Turion 64x2 (Version movil de los athlon).


Ferdinando12 dijo:


> Las portatiles traen los microprocesadores soldados, solo las muy viejas, algunas, traían un zocalo.


hoy en dia los unicos procesadores que vienen soldados directos a la placa son los Intel Atom y los AMD Turion Neo, todos los demas vienen en sockets.

Sin embargo, si estás en lo cierto cuando dices que los socket que usa una laptop son muy diferentes a los que usa una PC de escritorio.... 



panama1974 dijo:


> Gracias por la respuesta , eso lo inmagine pero queria salir de duda ,es que adquiri una dell vostro y trae un celeron doble nucleo y pensaba comprar un pentiun doble nucleo e instalarselo , salu2.


Pues sería interesante que consiguieras el manual de servicio de tu laptop, algunas laptops soportan mejoras, claro, siempre y cuando el procesador sea ideado para ese socket. En este manual conseguiras un listado de procesadores compatibles para tu laptop.

En mi caso tengo una Compaq V3718LA que vino originalmente con un procesador AMD Semprom 3800+ y le instalé un AMD Turion 64 x 2 TL-52, claro, el manual me decía que lo permitia...


----------



## Ferdinando12 (Jul 14, 2011)

*Ratmayor*, gracias por tu atención y la corrección, acostumbro a tratar de responder haciendo foco en quien pregunta y dependiendo de la pregunta se sabe que tanto conoce.


> Hola ,la duda es que si el modulo de retencion de el procesador de una laptop y el de una pc son iguales ?


Nó, fué mi respuesta.

Con respecto de si vienen soldados o nó, francamente debo reconocer que todos los modelos que toqué venían soldados (no reparo portátiles, solo si son de conocidos puedo hacer el favor), como me falta mucho entrenamiento en las portátiles tomo por palabra bíblica tu aseveración.
De todas maneras y para no entrar en un área muy técnica desestimé introducir en el tema del corrimiento del TDP, del modelo térmico y ni hablar de los consumos, al usuario.
MI experiencia con las notebooks no fué buena y la de muchos colegas tampoco en los tiempos que las hicimos.

Lo que me sorprende es que conozco ese modelo de Compaq con procesador Athlon, no sabía que había salido con Sempron y menos aún que de un Sempron prehistórico se pudiera pasar a un Turion x 2.
Excelente.
.-


----------



## Ratmayor (Jul 14, 2011)

Ferdinando12 dijo:


> De todas maneras y para no entrar en un área muy técnica desestimé introducir en el tema del corrimiento del TDP, del modelo térmico y ni hablar de los consumos, al usuario.


Sería bueno crear un tema al respecto, en el manual de servicio de mi laptop decía que soportaba procesadores Athlon 2Ghz y Turion de 1.6, 1.8, 1.9, 2, 2.2 y 2.4Ghz pero deduje que entre mas rápido fuese el procesador, mayor sería su TDP, sin embargo, cuando miras las caracteristicas de cada procesador te dice que tienen el mismo TDP 


Ferdinando12 dijo:


> MI experiencia con las notebooks no fué buena y la de muchos colegas tampoco en los tiempos que las hicimos.


No es nada del otro mundo, solo es cuestion de practica  (Y de trabajar en un taller en donde los clientes te vuelvan loco con sus laptops rotas, quieran que se las dejes como nueva y de gratis :enfadado



Ferdinando12 dijo:


> Lo que me sorprende es que conozco ese modelo de Compaq con procesador Athlon, no sabía que había salido con Sempron y menos aún que de un Sempron prehistórico se pudiera pasar a un Turion x 2.


Hacen ya 3 años que tengo esta laptop, la compre siendo una V3117LA y poco a poco la fui convirtiendo en una V3718LA valiendome del manual de servicio, incluso le instale la webcam que originalmente solo trae la V3718LA  por eso varios amigos mios llaman a mi laptop "Frankestein" 

Saludos...


----------



## Ferdinando12 (Jul 14, 2011)

Clap, clap, clap....


----------



## panama1974 (Jul 17, 2011)

Estuve algo ocupado y hasta ahora respondo el mensaje , la laptop no la tengo en mis manos y me la vendio mi hermana porke compro una nueva , ella vive a 500 kilometros , es una _Dell Vostro_ A860 y el procesador es un *Intel Celeron M560 (2.1 GHz)  socket *PPGA478* , buscare mas informacion , salu2.
*


----------



## Chico3001 (Jul 17, 2011)

La ventaja de las dell es que sus manuales de servicio estan en linea:

http://support.dell.com/support/edocs/systems/vosA860/en/sm/index.htm
http://support.dell.com/support/edocs/systems/vosA860/en/sm/cpu.htm#wp1084976

Aunque no especifica la compatibilidad de los procesadores..


----------



## Ratmayor (Jul 17, 2011)

panama1974 dijo:


> *Intel Celeron M560 (2.1 GHz) socket *PPGA478* , buscare mas informacion , salu2.*


Por el socket y el chipset de la maquina, pudiera deducir que el Intel Centrino Duo T2600 (2.1Ghz) podría funcionarle


----------



## panama1974 (Jul 17, 2011)

Esa clase de socket en las tiendas de computo de mi pais no venden esos procesadores ,solo venden , para pc de sobremesa , para ese socket hay que hacer un pedido especial y no vale la pena , si acaso le metere una ram mas grande, salu2.


----------

